# How is the Weather?



## DOMAINerBLOGer (Mar 27, 2006)

The snow is melting in the north and I imagine some have already been on the courses. How is the weather for golfing where you are from? Is it to dry, wet, windy, or cold? What would be needed to have a great summer of golf?


----------



## Bryan (Mar 22, 2006)

Its beautiful over here. The weather is great, the temperature is nice. The only thing that could improve is the wind conditions. We're getting 11-15 mph winds easily every day for the past week or two.


----------



## Bigbertha (Mar 28, 2006)

Im loving this Florida weather, its great here. We have such beautiful weather and awesome courses. That why all the old people move here.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

Its finally becoming spring in the North East but it is still a little too cold to get out there on the course. I will probably get back out there mid April by the latest.


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Weather*

Is Iowa the only one getting rain? I'm ready to get on the course. If it keeps raining, we might be in a flood. I might have to vacation in the south. How is the weather down south?


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

It's too freaking hot here. Already in the 80s every day. I hate it. There's no such thing as spring or fall here. During the summer and fall and spring it's in the 80s and 90s and 100s, and during the winter it's in the 50s.


----------



## MarczO (Mar 25, 2006)

I live up north of Ontario, here in canada. Well, the weather was looking good, until yesterday. The past week its been like +10 degrees celcius and its been raining a little. So our 4 and half feet of snow was dwindled down to about 8 inches. And then, of all the things that could happen, it started snowing yesterday. And its been snowing ever since, we've gotten about 4 inches of snow. So much for getting pumped up for the golf courses to open.


----------



## SportPok (Mar 27, 2006)

As I said before, it started to look like Spring untill today. We got rain all afternoon and then it started to snow for a couple of hours. The weather is really unpredictable this time of year. I can remember ten years ago we got the biggest snow storm of the year here and we got like 2 1/2 feet of snow in a period of a couple of days.

So hopefully it wont be like this weather for long. We had 75 degree weather last Friday so I am hoping for more of that.


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

It's been nicer here the last few days. In the 70s today, so I rode my bike to the park and played basketball. Probably would have been nice golfing as well, but I didn't feel like it at the time


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Sunny Days*

Finally the sun has come back to Iowa. It's great to see the sunshine. I'm ready to get out and preform. It's time.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 3, 2006)

*Minnesota....waiting for more sun.*

Here in Minnesota we're waiting for more sun. Today should be about 60 with thunderstorms so that should help get everything greened up.

We had a huge amount of snow about three weeks ago that has finally melted, so its just a matter of time!

Jennifer


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

Minnesota, eh? It could be a while before you get some really warm weather, though the 60s certainly isn't bad. It's been steadily between 75-80 here. Oh well, guess it's just going to start getting hotter


----------



## ditchweed (Mar 29, 2006)

*Let there Be Sun*

Sun shine shinning down on my shoulders. It feels great soaking in the sun, hitting golf balls one, by one. Nothing feels better, than being outside in great weather.


----------



## StAndrew (Apr 5, 2006)

A bit foggy here today ... you might lose track of your tee shot if you're not careful. I expect to find some golf balls on the road or the lawn when I take the dog out later today (we live just across from a primo golf course).

It's spring full-time here and although we've had some cloudy days, for the most part it clears by mid-day and then it's sun, sun, sun. Great weather for golfing. Now, if I just had the time to get out and do some, that would be nice


----------

